# Ruger Zytel Stocks



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have been reading different things on the web about these guns. First, guys love em or hate em. Second, the guys that love em are trying to collect all calibers that were produced. There are different names for the stock like skeleton, boat paddle or zytel. What are your thoughts on these stocks? 

I have a 10/22 and M77 MarkII .22-250 with the Zytel stock. Purchased 10/22 new in 1996 and .22-250 new in 1999. Maybe 40 rounds down the .22-250.


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

I have a 10/22 with this stock and I love it. I also have a buddy who has 4 or 5 different calibers with this stock. He loves all of them and always looks when he sees one for sale.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

I have one in .280. Bought it new. I've probably shot it about 100 rounds. Taken 7 or 8 deer with it. Good rifle. One of my grandsons has called dibs on it😁


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

deljoshua said:


> I have a 10/22 with this stock and I love it.


I bought mine at K Mart in 1995 for $140. :grin: Haven't used it much, just like the rest of my handguns and rifles. I use my shotguns a lot though......


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I recently sold a zytel stocked stainless .223 bolt M77.
I didn’t shoot the gun much and it just sat in my safe.
Guns were meant to be shot, not to just hang out doing nothing.
The sale paid for my Tikka SuperLite in 6.5CM, which I shoot, so I am happy as a clam.


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

I dont have that style stock on mine, but wish I did, compared to the big heavy one on my m77 mk11 hawkeye predator 22-250


----------

